# Rail-Bender for in-situ code 250 ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone tried bending track with a dual unit (like the Train-Li Rail Bender)? My pal has already glued his track down, and it could use some tweaking. 

Does the Bender work on code 250 Aluminum and Nickel-Silver rails?


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Pete:

I have the RLD dual Rail Bender. My layout is indoors and I use SVRR aluminium code 250 rail. I have used the bender to "sweeten" some of the transitions on curves and switches with great success. My ties are just nailed via the tie holes and I do not yet have ballast. I use the Flexxbed vinyl roadbed glued to tempered hardboard (Masonite) splines. I'm guessing that my experiences will be different from those that have more permanently attached their track. 

If your friend's track is outdoors and is glued down, I'd ask what kind of glue and glued to what?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Train-Li is available with two set of rollers. One for 332, the other for code 250.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get either kit to convert the train-li bender.
Most of the bender is the same for both 250 and 332, difference is a pair of rollers and the pair of white sliders.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought my Train Li bender when they first came out. I have custom bent track in all direction. With a Dual Track Bender you can buy any deal on track you see. You can then change curves to fit you needs even turn them into straight track.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> Anyone tried bending track with a dual unit (like the Train-Li Rail Bender)? My pal has already *glued his track down,* and it could use some tweaking.
> 
> Does the Bender work on code 250 Aluminum and Nickel-Silver rails?



Bend track that's glued down ? 

Isn't that a bit difficult for any rail bender ?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> The Train-Li is available with two set of rollers. One for 332, the other for code 250.


I'm aware of that - I looked it up. Hence my question - does it work?



> Bend track that's glued down ?


Well, I expect we'll have to un-glue the bits that need tweaking.

I forgot to get the details of the 'ballast' he is using. It seems to be easy to move, so we will see how the work progresses.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
As long as the rail/ties can shift a bit, the train-Li dual bender will work. I have used Llyn Rice's to do exactly what you want to do numerous times with excellent results.

That bender is worth the money.

Larry PS--the snow has melted enough (it reached 42 degrees today) that I can see some of my track.


----------

